# New knitting method to learn



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Since starting to get some pain finishing up my daughter's knitted boot cuffs and now trying to work on a tunisian crochet honeycomb baby blanket with bernat baby blanket yarn .. my arm is now shot.

Both my tennis elbow and the RSI in my inside forearm are flared up .. so much pain that I'm typing this one handed.

I found this new method for knitting that looks awesome. As soon as I heal up some, I'm going to be trying this.

Irish Cottage Knitting .. also called Lever Knitting.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

Removed the 's' so the link is now active.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

thank you this is crazy how fast!!!! Wow!!


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

minniemo said:


> This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


Same for me, minniemo, I have knitted like this as far back as I can remember and boy oh boy, that is a long time.
I also thought that this was how everyone knitted but now I know it depends on where you live and where your "teacher" came from that makes the difference.
My 3 X Great Grandparents came to NZ from England in 1842 so I suppose it is only natural that we use the so called "English" method.
I can hold the yarn in my left hand as well, when doing Fairisle but I have no urge whatsoever to change how I knit, unless I have to like the OP.
Thankfully I rarely have any problems with my hands.
Good luck to the OP 
Have fun.
Colleen


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

minniemo said:


> This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


Me too, it was the way my mother knitted.


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

So who's adding this to their list of lifelong aspirations....


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

minniemo said:


> This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


..

That's how I have always done my knitting, as that's the way I was taught.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is another video of the same lady (the Yarn Harlot) doing her lever knitting...only faster!






Watching how she moves her right hand would not work for me as it would eventually cause me wrist pain due to the repetitive motion and my arthritis. Found that if I hold the yarn close to the needle tips & make smaller movements is easier on my joints. My method is the flicking method...similar to Hazel Tindall; but a whole lot slower! Hazel is the fastest knitter in the world. This video shows her technique done slowly, then about 40 seconds in she speeds up for a bit.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

laceluvr said:


> Here is another video of the same lady (the Yarn Harlot) doing her lever knitting...only faster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

When i finally got to see it (google wanted me to agree to something first) so looked on youtube, looks very good! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

When i finally got to see it (google wanted me to agree to something first) so looked on youtube, looks very good! Might not work quite so well with circulars though?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

So, what happens when you have more knitting then what fits between your thumb and index finger?


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I also knit this way, it is how my mother taught me.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Re: the claim that 'continental' knitting is faster; notice that these videos are all of variations of English style and are very fast and efficient methods.

This is not to say that everyone should knit this way, knit whichever way(s) you like, just don't think that if you want to knit fast that you have to knit continental.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

For some people, holding the needle over the top of the yarn feels awkward. Another variation of flicking with the needle held under the palm:






I knit this way except that my right forefinger rests on the needle, not up in the air as shown in this video. That means there is no stress on my hand or arm from holding it up and also that the movement to 'flick' the yarn is a smaller, more controlled one.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

Unless you're trying to make a living from it I can't see the advantage of knitting fast. To me it's a relaxing hobby with something nice at the end of it.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Most often when people say they want to 'knit faster' I don't thing it is so much knitting fast just for the sake of knitting. 
I think they mean that they want to be able to finish a project in a short enough length of time so they aren't tired of the current one and so they can move on to the next project they are excited about.

Another potential benefit of knitting faster, which is also often more ergonomic knitting, is fewer muscle problems.



skitty's_mum said:


> Unless you're trying to make a living from it I can't see the advantage of knitting fast. To me it's a relaxing hobby with something nice at the end of it.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I started learning this method a couple weeks ago for the same reasons. I just completed my first project using it. I knit a round bath mat out of t-shirt "yarn" on size 17 needles. I can't get the armpit hold yet but love working with the "fixed" needle between my knees. This was a great method for giant yarn and needles. Next, I will go back to my size #2 and/or #3 to knit a sweater. I haven't been able to get the right hand quite right yet to get the speed but it is a very comfortable way to knit.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

ElyseKnox said:


> I think they mean that they want to be able to finish a project in a short enough length of time so they aren't tired of the current one and so they can move on to the next project they are excited about.


Ah, that's why I've got loads on the go!


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

However, this is not the ergonomic way to knit. It is not friendly to your hands if you want to knit forever. Carson Demer, the knitting physical therapist, recommends continental style knitting as the most ergonomical if you want to be kindest to your hands and knit the longest.


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

One other very efficient and (for me) pain free technique is Portuguese knitting. I only move my thumb. I'm not as efficient with lace knitting so for those projects I switch back to flicking and only move my pointer finger on right hand. 
One of the women in my Knotty Knitters group is also a beader. In addition to a constant supply of nice stitch markers, she also make knitting pins for us. Nice jewelry....especially when I forget to take it off and the store clerk wants to know what's on my shirt!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

I appreciate this; however, like others, it would be a real challenge for me to change as my current method allows me to knit and read, only glancing occasionally at my work. Thanks for the links! Stephanie is awesome!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Interesting video! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

This is indeed interesting. What if you're doing fair isle? I knit with both hands when I do that. Also, seems would only work on straights. And my wrist might get not just sore but unusable eventually. I like it and might give it a try. Looks like would work best for straight forward k/p patterns.


----------



## Patrina (May 17, 2011)

I need to give this a try again.


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

I found a site that elaborates on this if you want to do fair isle. You would use a belt that holds your needles. This is so fascinating to me! I'm so glad it was brought to my attention!! I'm at work and can't wait to get home to my needles to try this. I just need to find a job where I can knit while I work (or be able to quit my job and just knit!!)

http://ysolda.com/blog/2014/8/21/technique-thursday-knitting-belts


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

With the exception that I hold the yarn over my index finger, that's exactly the way I've knit since I was 6 years old; I'm now 81. I didn't know it was called Irish cottage knitting. I'd always heard it called flicking. Anyway, it works for me. Hope it helps you, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> So, what happens when you have more knitting then what fits between your thumb and index finger?


I simply hold my project with my thumb under the RH needle, then I can continue flicking away. Aloha... Bev


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> For some people, holding the needle over the top of the yarn feels awkward. Another variation of flicking with the needle held under the palm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it is the index finger that controls the yarn and does the "flicking". If I have been knitting for prolonged periods I may get a little callus developing on that finger.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

minniemo said:


> This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


I have been flicking for about a year,much faster and i couldn't knit any other way now


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow! And I thought was a fast knitter)


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> Re: the claim that 'continental' knitting is faster; notice that these videos are all of variations of English style and are very fast and efficient methods.
> 
> This is not to say that everyone should knit this way, knit whichever way(s) you like, just don't think that if you want to knit fast that you have to knit continental.


Amen!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

skitty's_mum said:


> Unless you're trying to make a living from it I can't see the advantage of knitting fast. To me it's a relaxing hobby with something nice at the end of it.


Agree with you 100%!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

blawler said:


> With the exception that I hold the yarn over my index finger, that's exactly the way I've knit since I was 6 years old; I'm now 81. I didn't know it was called Irish cottage knitting. I'd always heard it called flicking. Anyway, it works for me. Hope it helps you, too. Aloha... Bev


"flicking" is an American term. I had never heard of it until this Forum. I had always known it as English style.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> So, what happens when you have more knitting then what fits between your thumb and index finger?


Thumb goes under the fabric.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Lillyhooch said:


> "flicking" is an American term. I had never heard of it until this Forum. I had always known it as English style.


I thought English style was when the right hand left the RH needle while doing the wrapping. I had never had a name for my style of knitting until I joined KP. I just thought everyone knit this way. Little did I know. I didn't even know about the Continental style!! I was mostly self-taught until I joined KP. I can't even begin to list what I've learn here in the past three years. I'm extremely grateful to all the experienced, talented and generous knitters who so tirelessly share their expertise with all of us. Mahalo nui loa (thank you from my heart)... Bev


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Lillyhooch, thumb under from the front or the back, and thanks. My grandmother knitted that way and I should have paid attention!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

deenashoemaker said:


> Lillyhooch, thumb under from the front or the back, and thanks. My grandmother knitted that way and I should have paid attention!


The side away from you, the back side, closest to your index finger.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

minniemo said:


> This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


What about if you are making a larger project like an afghan how can you keep it in a the crook of the right hand. I knit similar the only thing I do is my hand is on top of the needle, I have tried to do it like very pink knits but one finger just will not stay on the needles
I just went back and looked at very pink video and she does knit with fingers on top like I do but I just can't keep both fingers on the needle


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I knit this way too but use my pointer finger to move the yarn. My hand never leaves the needle and it is pretty quick. This is how my Granny knit and I never knew another method until reading a how to knit book many years ago. I felt like an octopus all over again doing DPNs differently, so went back to my regular way of knitting.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> For some people, holding the needle over the top of the yarn feels awkward. Another variation of flicking with the needle held under the palm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have a go at this, I knit the way she used to, so should be easy enough to adapt.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

As a thrower I might be able to become a flicker, which looks much faster. Will have to try this I think. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Cheryl1949 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would also like to see detailed how to hold the yarn in the right hand; in other words, how it is wrappped.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

I have knit pretty much the same way all my life. I knit or crochet to relax not to run a race. I had a lady sit with me while I knit. She told me she had tried to learn to knit for a long time but couldn't because she didn't hold the needles right. I fixed that, she was amazed that she didn't have to hold her needles like someone else.The different methods are interesting but why fix what's not broken.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

minniemo said:


> This is the way I have knitted all my life, I am known as a 'flicker' In fact, I thought everyone knit this way until I came on KP and realised that there are so many other ways that people knit. My hands never leave the needles and the right needle rests in the 'crook' of the right thumb and index finger. My working yarn is caught between the second and third fingers of the right hand and it is those fingers that wrap the yarn around the needle.


This is the way I knit also, had only heard of continental knitting & my style before - I joined KP. When visiting my friend in Iceland last November I noticed she knits yet another way! End results are the same & we all enjoy our hobby /craft.


----------

